# Amplifier recommendations on HLCD...



## bmwlove (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking at amplifier recommendations for HLCD. Very sensitive driver and most amps, specifically multichannel tend to have a ton of power that isn't suitable. What types of amplifiers would you recommend using ? Is there any merit to using some of the High Current 2 channel amps ? US AMps 50HC as an example is rated at 2x25 @ 4ohms. It would probably be 2x 12.5 at 8 ohms. 

These High Current examples are pretty old these days. Anything newer that can be recommended ?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

US Acoustics Lisa 4x50 too much? 

IIRC Pioneer and Kenwood still make some 40W x 4 models but unfortunately (TMK) nobody makes anything like the old Soundstream Reference Series 25 x 2 anymore. 

We just had a member from Canada sell some here and you see the old a/d/s powerplate amps on eBay but nothing currently being made. You can buy amplifier kits and build your own if that's your kind of thing? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What’s your budget?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldnt look at a high current amp. Also dont concern yourself with finding the exact power needed that can be accomplished with the level adjustments in the system. Concentrate on high quality class a/b or the class a offerings that are sliding bias and start for the first few watts in class a operation.


----------



## bmwlove (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll focus on using my Audison 6.420 chrome shadow in that case. I have the amplifier and from a quality perspective, I don't believe I can easily improve on it. Thanks for the response !


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you change your mind, I have one of these that needs a good home


----------



## Gearofwar973 (Jul 8, 2020)

daloudin said:


> US Acoustics Lisa 4x50 too much?
> 
> IIRC Pioneer and Kenwood still make some 40W x 4 models but unfortunately (TMK) nobody makes anything like the old Soundstream Reference Series 25 x 2 anymore.
> 
> ...


It’s definitely not to much and believe it or not HLCD diaphragms are not made to be overpowered but are more resilient than you think. Also keep in mind the Lisa is a 4 channel amp doing 50 watts x 4 @ 4 ohm, 150watts x 2 @ 4 ohm so for the best performance from the amp would need to be bridged giving you 85 watts x 2 @ 8ohm. I know you are not trying to blow your HLCDs but if you set your gains and levels correctly it won’t happen and even 85 watts is good amount of headroom for the amp to run very well with minimal strain then it would be if you ran two channels on 8 ohms and the other two channels running other drivers at another impedance. I personally will be running my HLCDs on my US Acoustics Andrea which hopefully will sound great. I still need to do my electrical big 4 and some other things . I figure the US Acoustics Andrea was a no brainer at $240. Although I have been considering the Zapco Z150.2 AP or the ArC Audio SE2150 to push them
With the cleanest possible lowest noise level and warmest highest fidelity possible but maybe they’re not much better than the Andrea. You should be ok with HLCDs as long as you guy with a quality class A/B and you don’t go Class D.


----------



## bmwlove (Jan 12, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> View attachment 294759
> If you change your mind, I have one of these that needs a good home


What are you looking to get for it ?


----------



## Gearofwar973 (Jul 8, 2020)

bmwlove said:


> What are you looking to get for it ?


Ook I wasn’t trying to sell it I was trying to show him I have the Andrea and wanted to see how it sounded on the HLCDs so I hooked it about an hr ago no eq no radio with pre-amps it did pretty well I wish I had everything to give them a real good rest run but they got loud and seemed like they needed more power although im
Sure they had plenty If I knew for a fact the Zapco Z150.2 Ap or the Arc Audio SE2150 was a much better amp I probably would sell it but I probably won’t figure that until I actually buy one of the amps and see for myself . You can get it on parts express for $15 off the $260 I paid $240 with my discount but it won’t get lower than that unless u buy used or open box model...


----------



## aroonkl (May 21, 2017)

thehatedguy said:


> View attachment 294759
> If you change your mind, I have one of these that needs a good home


What amplifier brand/model is that?


----------



## Gearofwar973 (Jul 8, 2020)

aroonkl said:


> What amplifier brand/model is that?


I have both the US Acoustics Andrea $270 and Zapco 150.2 AP ($1,000 msrp)the Zapco is a higher quality amp but both are solid choices but Linear Power LP2150 ($3000 msrp)is an even better amp than the Zapco and is next on my list to try although the LP 2075 ($2400 msrp)is plenty of power on Pair Of HLCDs even @ 8 ohm. Linear power amps sound great and built solid to last if u can afford them if not I suggest saving up till u can and ask Ray what he can do for u …


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> View attachment 294759
> If you change your mind, I have one of these that needs a good home



That’s a beautiful amp


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

At gearforw60 , I think he was quoted “the hated guy” ....... 

His class a in pic above (not yours) is an absolute beauty and oh man what a nice amp to have for horns


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> View attachment 294759
> If you change your mind, I have one of these that needs a good home


Jason, I know it's been a few months, but has that one been mod'd at all or is it stock?

As Eric and others alluded to, on HLCDs you'll want to use an amplifier with the _Lowest Possible Noise Floor_ within its first few watts of output (~1w-5w) otherwise the constant hiss from the noise floor of the amp is going to be bothersome.

Unfortunately, 99% of amplifier manufacturers rate the THD & S/N specs in the amp's best possible operating conditions, which is At Full Rated Power.

But the amplifier's worst noise performance and specs (the hiss) will be greatest at its lowest output power...i.e. just the ~1 watt that is needed to drive the 105dB-110dB @ 1w/1m sensitivity compression driver to blaring levels, as the mouth of the horns are usually within that 1m distance from your ears and within 30° from being directly on-axis.

It's analogous to cupping your hands around your ear and putting it right up in front of a typical dome tweeter. You're gonna hear some hiss, especially noticeable in quiet passages in the music and between tracks. Some old school competitors that used HLCDs often employed noise gates in the system for this reason.

Read through Erin's Post # 1,866 in the Link below for his old Honda Civic build log where he purchased a Gordon Taylor mod'ed Soundstream Reference 300 amplifier in order to reduce the hiss in the system from his coincident BMS compression drivers...









2006 Honda Civic LX Sedan Build Neverending Tale


So you think...:) Class A on high efficiency drivers is the way to go.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------

